# Hyrum



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Went to Hyrum Wednesday, Thursday and Saturday this past week (14th, 15th 17th). Ice is about 6 inches. I fished in about 14 feet of water near the beach area. Wednesday I caught 18 trout between 10-15 inches. Thursday a friend and I caught 17 same sizes. Saturday I too my daughter and her boyfriend and between us we caught 30 mostly around 12 but a few 13-15. I use the cooked frozen salad shrimp with an ice fly. But others were catching with pieces of crawler, wax worms and even meal worms. Personally, I've never caught a single fish with meal worms. Don't know why. There is about 1 inch of melted snow ice and the rest is very clear and very hard! A little soft around the very edge (1-3') as they are letting the dam fill slowly. Walk carefully, as it is pretty slick!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang dunn_gary, you're killing me. I so miss ice fishing at Hyrum and Matua.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Way to go, Gary. It's nice to see a report from you. Glad you're getting out.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been getting out a bit. I went again on Thursday the 22nd and caught 14, but after 11:00 am, it shut right down. A few small perch are being caught as well, but small: 2-4 inches. I did get a couple of those. Don't know what it'll be like since the ice fishing tourney this last Sat. There were tons of people, but I haven't heard how well anyone has done.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Went out again on Tuesday the 27th. Very slow. I ended with 3 trout 12-15" and a few small perch. I may try Saturday if the ice is OK. Then I'll post again to tell how I did.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

The ice fishing is done on Hyrum. This warm weather and rain has killed it some 6 weeks ahead of normal. GRRRRRRRRR.**O**


----------

